# TSA rules no pottery carry on



## shirahbell (Jan 23, 2013)

I just read that pottery and wood are prohibited from being carried on the airplane in PV. Has that been your experience? I bought some and am afraid it will be broken in checked luggage.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jan 23, 2013)

shirahbell said:


> I just read that pottery and wood are prohibited from being carried on the airplane in PV. Has that been your experience? I bought some and am afraid it will be broken in checked luggage.





?? Link please.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 23, 2013)

If so, this is something new. We've brought ceramics home from many, many Mexico trips and ALWAYS carried them aboard.

Jim


----------



## Phydeaux (Jan 23, 2013)

A drive by?


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 23, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> A drive by?



:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## pjrose (Jan 23, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> A drive by?



LOL, but it's only been 8 hours.  Most people don't live on TUG like some of us


----------



## Karen G (Jan 23, 2013)

I just looked at the Alaska Airlines website and found this info:

Pottery, Glass, or Wood (ANY articles made of pottery, glass, or wood may not be carried on board flights departing from Mexico)


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 23, 2013)

Karen G said:


> I just looked at the Alaska Airlines website and found this info:
> 
> Pottery, Glass, or Wood (ANY articles made of pottery, glass, or wood may not be carried on board flights departing from Mexico)



Well, I'll be darned! Just on Alaska or ANY airline?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 23, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Well, I'll be darned! Just on Alaska or ANY airline?


 I haven't looked at any other airline websites, but I found it on Alaska's page.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jan 24, 2013)

Karen G said:


> I just looked at the Alaska Airlines website and found this info:
> 
> Pottery, Glass, or Wood (ANY articles made of pottery, glass, or wood may not be carried on board flights departing from Mexico)



Link Please.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm curious what the TSA has to do with what is taken on a plane in PV or anywhere else outside of the USA?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 24, 2013)

Phydeaux said:


> Link Please.


From the Alaska Airlines website, look at  this page . Scroll down to
"prohibited items." Read the first item.


----------



## Phydeaux (Jan 24, 2013)

Karen G said:


> From the Alaska Airlines website, look at  this page . Scroll down to
> "prohibited items." Read the first item.



Thank you. Interesting. Just a guess, but perhaps they're concerned with the clean up of broken pottery or glass in he cabin?? But wood??

Glad I don't fly this airline since we generally bring pottery back every year in our carry on, as well as 2 Talavera sinks in the past.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 24, 2013)

From TripAdvisor forum.



> 4. Re: Can you take glassware or pottery on the plane from Mexico?
> Mar 28, 2012, 10:40 AM
> Last year I was bringing back a comal de barro( a griddle made of clay). I had it in my carry on, and security before we checked in told us we could not carry it on. I had to put it in my check in luggage and of course it broke in half. I have heard that the US customs now may not even allow any pottery to come in to the US, *apparently drugs are baked into it and then smuggled in.*



That was my first thought when I read the question but I don't know if it is true.  There doesnt seem to be an official explination. I guess I might as well cancel my order for medical M backed into a nice large Mexican clay bowl for pick up in PV.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 24, 2013)

Karen G said:


> I just looked at the Alaska Airlines website and found this info:
> 
> Pottery, Glass, or Wood (ANY articles made of pottery, glass, or wood may not be carried on board flights departing from Mexico)


Pretty generic statement.  Musical instruments, like my guitars and ukulele, are made of wood.  Picture frames are made of wood and glass.

I hope that this is only with Alaskan Airlines and their security.


An afterthought.  How far do they want to take this.  You can melt down plastic or lead and form a figurine with something in it also.


----------



## oldbuyer (Jan 24, 2013)

I just checked the tsa website and pottery is permitted in carry on luggage with no origin restrictions so it's an alaska airlines issue. I'm not in a position to call but I suggest if you are flying on alaska to find out what's the reason for their restrictions exceeding the tsa guidelines.


----------



## sstug (Jan 24, 2013)

The TSA only has authority in the US, so Mexico and other countries have their own rules.  I believe most countries try to work together to have a somewhat standard set of security guidelines.  But I know Mexico still does not allow any sharp blades of any size in your carry on, while the TSA has lifted the ban on blades less than 3" or something like that.  This includes scissors, so I can pass thru the security line in the US with my tiny cuticle scissors in the carry on but if I forget to move them when leaving Mexico they are confiscated.  I've lost several by forgetting this difference.  Also, you can bring your knitting on the plane from the US, but you must place it in your checked bag leaving Mexico (well, just the needles).  Same as the fact that leaving Mexico they ask you not to remove your shoes and you can keep your laptop and bag of liquids in your carry on while going thru the xray machine.  I only travel thru Cancun so I am just assuming these are standard across all of Mexico.

Maybe Alaska Air is just stating the Mexico rule as a courtesy to their passengers even though it's not technically a TSA rule.   Obviously it's not strictly enforced based on comments already posted.


----------



## nazclk (Jan 24, 2013)

*Ceramics*

Must have just started because we brought bowls back in October from Cabo.


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 24, 2013)

OP says "TSA rules....." and is never heard from again.  Maybe if he/she would post their source, we might have a better feel for what is going on.

George


----------



## klpca (Jan 24, 2013)

I broke this rule 10 days ago (carried on my glass iguana in Puerto Vallarta). No one checked my carry on at the gate and security was looking for other things, I presume.

Oh, I also brought my little sewing scissors through without incident. I guess I was just breaking all the rules!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 24, 2013)

bogey21 said:


> OP says "TSA rules....." and is never heard from again.  Maybe if he/she would post their source, we might have a better feel for what is going on.
> 
> George


The OP's one post was posted from Puerto Vallarta--maybe she was on vacation. Hope she'll post again and let us know what happened to the pottery she bought.


----------



## persia (Jan 25, 2013)

It they told you, they'd have to kill you.  It's like they mystery bottle ban, nobody has ever heard of a bottle bomb, but you can't carry it on and you can't ask questions.



csxjohn said:


> I'm curious what the TSA has to do with what is taken on a plane in PV or anywhere else outside of the USA?


----------

